# New stealth dirt bikes for SF



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

So cool. I really hope these hit the civvie market sooner rather than later.

http://www.popularmechanics.com/military/weapons/a21046/say-hello-to-the-stealth-dirtbikes/


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

If the cost is more then a small truck they can keep it.
Still it looks like a nice bike.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I'm sure they aren't cheap now but doesn't mean they will always be expensive. Sure love that switch over to a multifuel engine that can even run on olive oil though.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

They're only stealthy when they run their battery powered motor. You have to wonder how stealthy 55 decibels really is. It would be interesting to check one out but you can have stealth with a pedal bike and speed with a motorcycle.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

BillS said:


> They're only stealthy when they run their battery powered motor. You have to wonder how stealthy 55 decibels really is. It would be interesting to check one out but you can have stealth with a pedal bike and speed with a motorcycle.


85 decibels can cause hearing loss, so 55 decibels is loud pasting by your camp site.
But though the woods & over the hill is a different story.


----------

